# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Duizelingen pijn in maagstreek en bijde zijen

## jud

Beste allemaal

Ik heb sinds een poosje pijn in mijn dijen (hoe zeg je dat), maagstreek en heel erg last van duizeligheid. Vrijdag naar de huisarts voor een echo en bloedprikken. Aleen begin ik me langzaam zorgen maken. 
Iemand een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn???  :Confused:  

Bedankt

----------


## rafaelo

Helemaal aan de zijkant? Hoe voelt het precies? 
Misschien je darmen?

----------


## rafaelo

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb een rare pijn aan de zijkant van me buik,zeg maar in het midden links.
Wat zou dat kunnen zijn? 
Ik heb trouwens PDS, moelijk poepen, soms kramp etc. Vraag me af of dat me darmen kunnen zijn, heb dit nooit eerder gehad. Het is een zeurend gevoel en als ik me arm beweeg word het erger. 

Hoop dat er iemand reageert. Bedankt

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Rafaelo,

Ik heb ook pds en heb vaak, als ik last heb van mijn darmen, ook stekende pijnen in mijn zij. Vooral links, maar als ik er erge last van heb, ook rechts. Soms trekt het ook door heel mijn buik. Dus dat zou er bij jou inderdaad ook goed mee te maken kunnen hebben. Krijg je van je huisarts iets voor je pds?

Xx Nikky.

----------


## rafaelo

aleen zakjes vezels om na de wc te kunnen. verder niets. tegen de pijn ofzo this niet egt pijn maar leuk is het zeker niet brrrrrrrrrrr

----------

